#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  how to fixed WordPress website redirects to a spam site?

## Ahamed

when I go to my website that's redirect another unknown site how can I fixed it.

----------

